# Task Manager doesn't look right



## jackhammer_bob (Aug 17, 2004)

you'll see what i mean with the following link, what happened to processes tab?  and all the other tabs?


----------



## Joefox (Aug 17, 2004)

Perhaps you're pretty good at photoshop


----------



## Joefox (Aug 17, 2004)

No but really you probably just have this problem:

Cited from this website: http://weblogs.asp.net/oldnewthing/archive/2004/03/30/103379.aspx



> Where did my Task Manager tabs and buttons go?
> Ah, welcome to "Tiny Footprint Mode".
> 
> This mode exists for the ultrageeks who want to put a tiny little CPU meter in the corner of the screen. To go back to normal mode, just double-click a blank space in the border.
> ...


----------



## jackhammer_bob (Aug 17, 2004)

no, i am not.  the task manager is missing all the tabs.  i can no longer access processes.  if you are not going to help, please at least have the decency not to taunt someone in trouble.


----------



## Joefox (Aug 17, 2004)

Please review ALL my posts. I'm not here to pick a fight, just to help 

(AKA Scroll up to my 2nd post, in before your reply)


----------



## jackhammer_bob (Aug 17, 2004)

thank you for your quick reply.  i am a bit quick tempered today because i've been unable to set up a new computer and my father missed his flight to las vegas :-(.  i am sorry.


----------



## Lorand (Aug 17, 2004)

I also think that it's just in the "Tiny Footprint Mode" as Joefox said, but if not, you can use procexp (http://www.sysinternals.com/ntw2k/freeware/procexp.shtml), it's cooler than the task manager.


----------



## jackhammer_bob (Aug 17, 2004)

yes, Joefox was correct, i've corrected this problem.


----------



## coxanhvn (Jul 4, 2009)

You can try double click on anywhere on it, I think it is in Full Screen mode


----------

